# Various waterfowl.



## ViperLover (Jun 7, 2009)

I will post them as I edit them. Here's the first image from today:

Canada Goose (Branta canadensis) by James Mintram, on Flickr


----------



## Iulia (Mar 2, 2011)

you take awesome photos mate


----------



## ViperLover (Jun 7, 2009)

Cheers mate. I'm currently culling a load of not so awesome ones, though. There's a few keepers, although that's the beauty of digital photography - nothing is wasted by deleting a few crap ones!


----------

